# Starting my first tree row!



## chainsawaddict (Mar 14, 2008)

As I mentioned in another thread, the local Natural Resource District has a tree program where you can buy babies bare root for 75 cents. I ordered 45 eastern red cedars for windbreak, as well as 20 austrian pines, and 10 burr oaks.

I figured that will be enough to keep my busy this summer, watering and mowing around 75 trees will be enough for this year. 

I was wondering if I would be beneficial to give these guys a shot of fertilizer as i planted them, or is it better to wait until they get established??


----------



## kyle1! (Mar 14, 2008)

To make your life easier before you plant kill the weeds in the planting area with a roundup/pre emergent mix. This way you won't have to mow around tiny seedlings that most likely you will mow over on accident

The next step mulch those trees. It will save watering time. Alot of work but worth it.

Do you have a pest problem with rabbits or deer? If so protect them or your effort will be wasted.

Like you I can't wait to plant my 50 black walnut, 50 swamp white oak, 50 dogwood and 50 nannyberry 1 to 2 ft tall seedlings.

I started cutting out old mulberry trees and honeysuckle shrubs to make way for my new plantings last week  

Brian


----------



## farmer (Mar 21, 2008)

Be carefull with that round-up crap. It's not as harmless as Monsanto led us to believe. If you do a good job of mulching around the trees you could get away without using it.


----------



## kyle1! (Mar 21, 2008)

I apply roundup before I plant my trees to kill the vegetation. Much easier then trying to spray around a planted tree. Mulch works good but I still find weeds coming through it unless I sprayed before planting

Brian


----------



## savageayape (Mar 21, 2008)

I would not apply any fertilizer the first year. Last year I planted 1400 seedlings by hand and I was told not to fertilize them for two reasons. The first explanation was it will take WAY TOO LONG. (Of course, I planted 1400 which is a bit more than you are planting). The second reason, if I remember correctly, was that it may be too much of a shock on newly planted seedlings. I agree with the idea of using glyphosate in the areas you intend to plant the seedlings. Just be sure to do it a few weeks before you plant them. It's also important to plant them as soon as you receive them. This will improve the chances of having a high survival rate.


----------



## chainsawaddict (Mar 22, 2008)

savageayape said:


> I would not apply any fertilizer the first year. Last year I planted 1400 seedlings by hand and I was told not to fertilize them for two reasons. The first explanation was it will take WAY TOO LONG. (Of course, I planted 1400 which is a bit more than you are planting). The second reason, if I remember correctly, was that it may be too much of a shock on newly planted seedlings. I agree with the idea of using glyphosate in the areas you intend to plant the seedlings. Just be sure to do it a few weeks before you plant them. It's also important to plant them as soon as you receive them. This will improve the chances of having a high survival rate.



what is an avg survival rate for bare root eastern red cedar in a clay/sand soil? I have heard that potted trees and root ball trees do WAY better because of the relationships with the fungus contained in the soil has already achieved a "balance."


----------



## savageayape (Mar 22, 2008)

Eastern Red Cedar tolerates moist soil types with non-wet or dry conditions. It isn't suited well for very wet areas. It adapts well to neutral and acidic soils. It will thrive and overtake most other woody plants, especially if it is planted in an open area. It will grow well in open fields where the top soil has been scraped away too. Basically what I'm writing is you picked a tree which should be fairly easy to grow, but it's not a fast growing tree/shrub. IT prefers full sunlight and will grow to a maximum height from 30' to 60' depending on the conditions in it's enviroment. It is suitable for zones 4 through 9.

Now back to your question... I don't really know what the survival rate for bare root Eastern Red Cedar is, but I'd say if you take care to plant them properly and not rush it (don't bend the roots when planting) and you have the time to make sure they receive water during long dry periods, you should have a rather high survival rate. I haven't planted any Eastern Red Cedar myself, but I've been considering it. My property has quit a few of them already and I like them. A lot of people don't, but I don't understand why. I think they are attractive and they make good wind breaks as well as the fact that they are excllent at providing food and cover for wildlife. Go for it. It's fun and rewarding. I'm looking forward to planting the 600 bare root seedlings I have ordered for this year. The most important thing to do to improve the survival rate is to plant them as soon as you receive them. Keep the bare roots moist until you plant them. I order my trees from one of our state nurseries and they package them in bundles of 100 seedlings with the roots covered in a moist moss or something of that nature. Just don't leave them in the sun very long while they wait for you to plant them. If it's hot out, that moisture combined with the heat of the sun can damage them... I think it may cause the roots to begin to rot... I don't remember for sure, but I know it's recommended to keep them moist and in a cool place until planting.Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## flewism (Mar 22, 2008)

The most important thing is watering. I've planted about 800 bare root seedling and about 100 6' root ball trees over the last 7 years. This property was part of a farmers field before we bought and built on it. No red ceder but quite a variety. I never fertilized until the second year. We'd water with two 55 gallon plastic drums in a atv trailer with either a 1 or 5 gallon buckets. Some die no matter what I'd say I have an 85% survival rate on the bareroot seedling the youngest group is 4 years old. Now I'm fertilizing 3 times a year trying to get them to grow.


----------



## chainsawaddict (Mar 22, 2008)

savageayape said:


> Eastern Red Cedar tolerates moist soil types with non-wet or dry conditions. It isn't suited well for very wet areas. It adapts well to neutral and acidic soils. It will thrive and overtake most other woody plants, especially if it is planted in an open area. It will grow well in open fields where the top soil has been scraped away too. Basically what I'm writing is you picked a tree which should be fairly easy to grow, but it's not a fast growing tree/shrub. IT prefers full sunlight and will grow to a maximum height from 30' to 60' depending on the conditions in it's enviroment. It is suitable for zones 4 through 9.
> 
> Now back to your question... I don't really know what the survival rate for bare root Eastern Red Cedar is, but I'd say if you take care to plant them properly and not rush it (don't bend the roots when planting) and you have the time to make sure they receive water during long dry periods, you should have a rather high survival rate. I haven't planted any Eastern Red Cedar myself, but I've been considering it. My property has quit a few of them already and I like them. A lot of people don't, but I don't understand why. I think they are attractive and they make good wind breaks as well as the fact that they are excllent at providing food and cover for wildlife. Go for it. It's fun and rewarding. I'm looking forward to planting the 600 bare root seedlings I have ordered for this year. The most important thing to do to improve the survival rate is to plant them as soon as you receive them. Keep the bare roots moist until you plant them. I order my trees from one of our state nurseries and they package them in bundles of 100 seedlings with the roots covered in a moist moss or something of that nature. Just don't leave them in the sun very long while they wait for you to plant them. If it's hot out, that moisture combined with the heat of the sun can damage them... I think it may cause the roots to begin to rot... I don't remember for sure, but I know it's recommended to keep them moist and in a cool place until planting.Good luck and enjoy.




The NRD also said that they were slow growing, but my father says they'll grow over 1 ft per year. Thats pretty fast if you ask me, anything that grows faster is pretty much a "weed." These trees are for wind break purposes only, i like them but i need a tree that is tough, fairly quick growing, and can withstand 60 mph winds a couple times a year. They will be recieving regular waterings.


----------



## Mr. Plisken (Mar 24, 2008)

A lot of people don't, but I don't understand why.


They are a carrier of cedar apple rust which orchardists don't admire. They will also shade out oaks and quickly dominate a forest. As a wind break they should be fine, however, you'll quickly have bird deposited seeds place right beside other trees. The ERC grows right next to the oak/other and out competes it for light.


----------



## chainsawaddict (Apr 3, 2008)

Well, I got all the trees planted, time will tell.


----------



## chainsawaddict (Apr 10, 2008)

chainsawaddict said:


> Well, I got all the trees planted, time will tell.



Well, all the trees have been in the ground for about a week now. We are in a winter storm warning here, and supposed to get 9 inches of heavy, wet snow as well as high winds.

Anything I should watch out for?  Im thinking the moisture will be good...

Just went outside and alot of the seedlings are bent over and covered with snow. there's about 6" left to come, am I screwed? (in the bad way)


----------



## dakotatrees (Apr 10, 2008)

As long as they haven't broken dormancy yet, I don't think this weather will hurt them. The bigger challenge will be from late June until fall when things will be dry and hot.


----------



## chainsawaddict (Apr 10, 2008)

dakotatrees said:


> As long as they haven't broken dormancy yet, I don't think this weather will hurt them. The bigger challenge will be from late June until fall when things will be dry and hot.



I dont think they had yet, we had a couple warm days, but i havent seen any new grow occurring. Im just hoping they arent injured from being bent over to the ground. I checked most of them out, and they look ok, so we are just sitting the storm out.


----------

